
Show HN: Remember the login services you use (Twitter, Facebook etc.) - diogoredin
https://whatsign.in
======
diogoredin
Hi!

Before developing this extension I used to accidentally create extra accounts
on websites where I didn't remember how I logged in in a certain website.

Does this happen to you to? How do you think I can improve my product?

~~~
Octplane
It happens pretty frequently, esp. for service I barely use. I consider this
is a UX issue but your tool seems nice and all :)

improvement idea: integrate with 1P and use its storage instead of
localstorare?

~~~
diogoredin
That's a nice idea! Auto-selection of the login button (like password managers
auto-fill fields) is also an idea that has been suggested.

